# Heavy painful AF after failed IVF



## mandymoo12

Hi.
So after getting my BFN on Sunday and stopping my progesterone, my AF eventually started yesterday. It was very light and actually stopped yesterday afternoon. This morning I woke up with the worst AF pains. (I never normally suffer at all) My period is pretty heavy and I'm still in a fair bit of pain all the way to work and at work now.. I've taken painkillers. It still hurts. 
Have others found this?


----------



## kandykane

So sorry your cycle didn't work     yes I had a couple of awful heavy painful periods after my BFN, not surprising I suppose as your body goes through a lot in a cycle. It's no cause for concern though, just really unpleasant. Hope it improves soon


----------



## tricia1012

Hello, sorry for your Bfn  , I had my bfn two weeks ago this isn't my first cycle but last time I was fine afterwards this time I had terrible pains and my af was not normal at all as if we don't have enough to deal with already  

So I spoke to my consultant and he said its normal depending on how high the dose of drugs you were on . Unless the bleeding gets really heavy and continues for a long time don't panic it's just because the lining becomes so thick from all the meds so we have to shed it . 

I hope you feel better soon keep taking painkillers when you need to  

Take care 
Tricia xx


----------



## Maria00

Sorry for your BFN. After my 2 failed cycles I got the most horrible AF ever, I was so in pain   and no painkiller helped at all. And my AF lasted 9 days!   My clinic said it was coz of allt he drugs. Take care.


----------



## Selby88

Hi Mandy 
So sorry about your BFN, I've decided there is another word that F stands for in BFN!
I was virtually the same. Hardly any pain the first day and then it came down like a ton of bricks. I suffered long and hard, though I have severe Endometriosis so wasn't sure if that contributed. In fact One week after my BFN I'm still not feeling right. I'm exhausted, still spotting and still some abdominal pains. Plus terrible indigestion. 

I think after ivf the body must be 'expelling' more than normal? Hope it gets better soon. I think you just need to rest when you can and be good to yourself. 

Cat cuddles and ibuprofen are my comforts...
Take care xxx


----------

